# Between two memories...............!!!



## cotranchau_vn (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi everybody!
I didn't visit this website for a long time. Now, I didn't live in Vietnam, I moved to USA for study. This is my first tank in USA. 
Tank: 60x36x30 ADA super clear
ADA; power sand special; clear super; Tourmaline BC; Bacter 100
Plant: bolbitis; Microsorum pteropus ''Narrow'';Microsorum pteropus ''Philippine'';Rotala rotundifolia;Pogostemon helferi;Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba''; hair grass......
Fish: 5 otto; 35 red cherry
Light: 3 lights, 12h/day
Filter: Eheim 2213
Fertilizer: Step 1; Light; Shade (1,5ml/day)
Flourish Excel (3ml/day)
No CO2
Start (10/08/07)



































*After 1 month (11/19/2007)*

















Microsorum pteropus








Dance of angel


















*Now (12/20/2007)*


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Welcome to the US!

Thanks for sharing the photos. I like the dynamic between the right and left sides.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

it needs to be filled with more background plants,
what about rotala rotundifoilia sp. green?


----------



## cotranchau_vn (Nov 18, 2006)

Thank you for your comment !
I cut down all my rotala rotundifoilia sp. green few day ago. Wait them grow again:mrgreen:


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

dam it i always wanted a ADA tank.

how much was the total for the entire set up? 

trying to see how much blood i must give away to get some


----------



## cotranchau_vn (Nov 18, 2006)

*Myth night!*

My tank was changed after year. This is my old layout few months ago and I think this is the best after several changed .










Daownoi



























X-mass









Narrow fern
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Old pics kid,give us some newer !


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Love that Pogo!

Yes, new pics please??


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice tank. I really like your light fixture. What brand is it? can we see a pic of the tank and the fixture?


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

A replica of ADA's and made in Viet Nam.
Here are some pics :


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow very nice light and stand. Any chance you can pm details on your light. What do you have planned for the midground and are you planning on leaving the center empty. It will look better with trimming the stems in towards the center in a \/ shape.


----------



## cotranchau_vn (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks to all of ur comments. I was too busy to answer it , so sorry!
This is my latest lay out








(Look terrible!)
@MARIOBALL: My light is the first generation of "ADA DIY" ). That's very heavy, about 16 pounds, 3 T12 24" bulbs. It's about 50-60 bucks, very cheap . I'll take pics and show it for u ASAP. Thanks


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's lovely! I'm quite jealous of you folks who can keep shrimp alive.  Please keep us updated on your tank's progress.

Regards,
Phil


----------

